# Deb's (geisthexe) New Malinois



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

This is my new pup, she is 9 months old and ready to work 

Her name is: "Babings" Von Fulk

Thanks to Jon & Romeo (breeders) I am getting to work this beautiful beast.

First day out



















Started sit command & allowing her to get her treat from my mouth.










Started training




























Video of her swimming after training 





Thanks all for allowing me show my new baby


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She's beautiful Deb!! I love your ink too! Thanks for sharing! Hope to see more of her in the future!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

congrats on the new addition


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She's a good working dog congrats.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

TheLadyPit - Thank you so much, yeah I have lots of ink and getting more. I have a Staffie Bull, Presa (Conan) & now I am going to need to get a Mal ... 
Oh believe me you will see many photos of my babies. 

Wheezie & Rudy - Thanks guys, she is going to be a nice working dog as she is out of lines of Mondio dogs.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! I hear ya Deb! I can't wait to get back into a house so I can get my dogs back! I hate not having dogs. I'm overdue for some new ink... think I'll go check on some prices today for some stuff I've got drawn up and been wanting to get. Maybe next payday I'll treat myself to some new work! I'll keep ya posted, lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

aww deb you made me think you were actually getting a PUP not a dog! lol She's beautiful and I'm sure ya'll will make a great team


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

She's beautiful! I also thought you were gettin a lil pup, but she's def. ready to work


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Super cute. What a beautiful girl


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute! Congrats on the new addition hope she works well for you


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol! I hear ya Deb! I can't wait to get back into a house so I can get my dogs back! I hate not having dogs. I'm overdue for some new ink... think I'll go check on some prices today for some stuff I've got drawn up and been wanting to get. Maybe next payday I'll treat myself to some new work! I'll keep ya posted, lol.


Defently keep me posted I would love to see it after its done or started. 
Damn I miss not having my tattooist in the same area. I need to head back to Virginia Beach to get some more work done.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> aww deb you made me think you were actually getting a PUP not a dog! lol She's beautiful and I'm sure ya'll will make a great team





meganc66 said:


> She's beautiful! I also thought you were gettin a lil pup, but she's def. ready to work


I was actually going to get a 8 week old puppy but they had her available as well and I played with the puppies then went out and starting working with her. I just fell in love with the one I can start working now. Thanks for the compliments on her .. she is going to be great addition to my working dogs.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

kg420 said:


> OMG Super cute. What a beautiful girl





american_pit13 said:


> Very cute! Congrats on the new addition hope she works well for you[/QUTE]
> 
> Thank you both so much... I will post video of her working soon as I get it all edited so you can see her in action


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Super cute!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

beautiful baby deb!!!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice looking pup.. Congrats..

I always love seeing pics of the members too and putting a face to the name....


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jmejiaa said:


> Very nice looking pup.. Congrats..
> 
> I always love seeing pics of the members too and putting a face to the name....


Thank you .. Yes it nice to put faces of members .. I look like  in these photos. LOL

Aimee & Susan thanks so much .. I wish you all could see her in person . damn she is a nice looking female .. worth the trip and time to go get her.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

WHat a lovely girl! Congrats on the new addition


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

wow i love her!!!!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

FloorCandy said:


> WHat a lovely girl! Congrats on the new addition





BittersweetEmbrace said:


> wow i love her!!!!


Thank you both ... she is a wonderful little pup so far.... I truly cant wait to see what she can do ....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY what a cute Mal puppy! Keep up the good work and we need a ton of pictures!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

AWESOME!! She looks great! Do her ears stand up? Malinois's ears stand up, right?

Great looking pup for sure!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice loooking dog Deb congrats!!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful dog!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She is gorgeous!I love her face!I look forward to seeing how she progresses!


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

nice female, you got luck on this one... shepards are awesome animals and i know that you will be pleased on the outcome of this facinating animal. i see that she already has some drive and ambition. good luck deb i know you and your new baby will be happy.


----------

